# Hot to Post a New Topic



## withinbrandy (May 17, 2010)

Just wondering how to post new post..I dont understand how..i went to my home page to see and went threw all of it and I am still not getting it. Please help

thanks
withinbrandy


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Posting Guidelines - Forum Rules*

Click on the section you want to post in and look for the "*New Thread*" button near the top left. 

If it's not showing up for you, it probably means your email address has not been confirmed. (In which case check your email for the message [and any spam filters you may have] - if you still don't find it, send me a private message, and I will confirm it for you)

To post a reply, scroll to the bottom of the thread and click the reply button or fill out the "quick reply" box.


----------



## withinbrandy (May 17, 2010)

*Re: Posting Guidelines - Forum Rules*

Alrighty thank you


----------

